# Gestion iCloud / Store



## Carpe (4 Mars 2017)

Bonjour,

bon je vais être honnête , je suis complètement perdu .....

Contexte :
1 MacBook Pro de 2009 15"
1 MacBook Pro de 2009 13"
1 iPad Air 2 32 Go
1 Padi Air 2 64 Go
1 iPhone SE 16 GO

3 emails :
A@me.com
B@me.com
C@me.com

1 compte pour App Store (que je me sers pour les 5 machines)
X@ebuyclub.com

sur le A@me.com , j'ai l'option (0,99 Euros/mois) pour 50 Go

Le problème c'est que je sais pas quoi mettre comme compte pour chaque appareil , j'ai donc des photos a droite/gauche .... des contacts a droite/gauche etc etc Un gros bordel pour moi

Pouvez m'expliquer comment faire pour configurer les appareils et m'expliquer le fonctionnement ?

Merci


----------



## lineakd (5 Mars 2017)

@Carpe, de la lecture...


----------



## Carpe (5 Mars 2017)

Salut,

Le lien donner vers la page d'apple Belgique ?


----------



## Gwen (5 Mars 2017)

Si tous ces appareils t'appartient (c'est a dire, ne sont utilisé que par toi), tu ne devrais avoir qu'une adresse iCloud renseignés (a@me.com) et une autre, pour l'App Store et l'itunesStore.


----------

